# What Would You Like For Christmas?



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 11, 2015)

Personally, I'm asking for concert tickets to see one of my favourite bands, who are reforming for a 13-date tour after 10 years  , among other things.

What about you? What would you like for Christmas this year?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

A whole week. A whole week of no one around so I can be free to stay outside in the snow for as long as I wish.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 11, 2015)

I want a drawing tablet so I can maybe start drawing digitally. Also, these small alpaca plushies c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 11, 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront 3
12 Month Xbox Live Gold Subscription Renewal
Assassin's Creed Syndicate
Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

Money. Really I hate when people "try" to buy things they think I want but I obviously don't and gives because they are messed up anyways. Like I told money/candy/booze is enough I don't want your ugly clothes.


----------



## toddishott (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm weird and I just want house things like pots and pans and other kitchen things because I'm moving right after Christmas.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I want a drawing tablet so I can maybe start drawing digitally. Also, these small alpaca plushies c:



i also plan on asking for a drawing tablet


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i also plan on asking for a drawing tablet



those would be cool but they are expensive.. here at least


----------



## boujee (Nov 11, 2015)

Money 
My family sense of taste is set back in 90s.

But I need another pen for my tablet and that's like 70 dollars for another.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> those would be cool but they are expensive.. here at least



i know i'm not the best artist, it's just kind of for my own pleasure so i'll probably ask for one that's on the cheaper side so if i don't use it too often i won't feel tooo bad lmao. my friend said she got one for $99 so i'm waiting to see her thoughts!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i know i'm not the best artist, it's just kind of for my own pleasure so i'll probably ask for one that's on the cheaper side so if i don't use it too often i won't feel tooo bad lmao. my friend said she got one for $99 so i'm waiting to see her thoughts!!!



wow  must be these really fancy ones


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> wow  must be these really fancy ones



that's defs on the cheaper side as well haha. i'm looking at the intuos comic which is ?75 but i'm literally so lost, there are so many!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> that's defs on the cheaper side as well haha. i'm looking at the intuos comic which is ?75 but i'm literally so lost, there are so many!



yeah figured though but still 99 for one jesus.

yeah i've seen cheaper but i guess a small/basic one would do for me as well.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd personally love a copy of Xenoblade Chronicles X. I'd be content with just that, to be honest.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd really like a nice radio. I never got one because where I lived never had any signal. I'd love to have Radio 4 without having to load up iPlayer every time and have it through my terrible laptop speakers.

Also, cheesy, but I'm really looking forward to my family all being together for a bit. My sister lives a long way away and it'll be so nice to see her


----------



## Megan. (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd just like a few books and a few 3DS/Wii U games:
ACNL and AC:HHD Japanese guide books (I've been meaning to get the NL one for years now)
Splatoon Ikasu Artbook
Super Mario Maker
Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival (maybe a few amiibo to go with it)
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Chibi-robo Zip Lash (not 100% sure on this one)


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 11, 2015)

Fire Emblem: Fates

Oh..wait..


----------



## himeki (Nov 11, 2015)

hmm
figmas, photoshop, money, games?

i usually just buy my own christmas presents and just tell my parents to wrap them up and pay me back lmao.


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 11, 2015)

I have no clue tbh, there isn't much physical stuff that I want. Money for me


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

Super Mario maker
Achhd 
A computer
20$ gift set of chocolate
Artist pencils
Artist markers
3Doodler
Um...idk what else


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

A working USB thing so I can play Smash again, Super Mario Maker, Splatoon, AC:HHD, and a second copy of AC:NL. Unsure whether or not I'd want a tablet/drawing tablet. They'd probably be expensive though, so there'd be no way I'd be able to get one as well as all the games I want for Christmas.


----------



## Tao (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't really want anything specifically.

I think I would rather just have everybody who is going to buy me anything just ask "hey, what do you want?" so that I can link them to my amazon wishlist and say "surprise me". This way I would still have the benefit of 'the money gift' where I get things I actually want whilst still having the 'surprise' part that I do enjoy...As well as emptying my wish list a bit.

It still leaves opportunity for people to put thought into the gift as well (which is partially the point of gift giving), where they can just get the first thing they see if they want to *or* they could say "I specifically got you this because it has a cat on it and you like cats". Either way, 100% chance I get something I want (rather than the inevitable football related crap I get from relatives I don't see much because "*all* boys like football"...).



Oh wait, I want socks. Socks are the only consistent thing I've received for so long that I think I would be genuinely disappointed if I didn't get any.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## sock (Nov 11, 2015)

BOOKS BOOKS AND MORE BOOKS


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 11, 2015)

A copy of Bloodborne, a cute BMO hoodie and some booksss.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2015)

happy hone designer and manga probably


----------



## emolga (Nov 11, 2015)

i don't really want anything in particular right now. maybe a bunch of new clothes or some amiibos. and a haircut for god's sake


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe a cute plushie


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

I really want a cell phone. I haven't had one since 2008 and that's long gone.


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

i really dont want to ask for much considering it would most likely get in the way of our studies and i dont want my parents to spend too much money on me. i already have everything i need like beats headphones (which was actually passed down from my brother..which was a gift from his friend ^^; ), a phone, an up to date computer, etc. i honestly dont even know what i want..but im for sure wanting the amazing book is not on fire and thats pretty much it. debating whether or not i should ask for an updated 3ds too bc my 3ds model is like the oldest one


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 11, 2015)

Clothes probably
Maybe a Fujifilm Instax camera


----------



## tumut (Nov 11, 2015)

A Wii U
Smash 4
Hot Guy who can play Smash 4


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

I want a gaming computer and gaming mouse!


----------



## derezzed (Nov 11, 2015)

All I need for Christmas are good test scores


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

Money, kpop merch , one of those cute lil polaroid cameras, friends idk OTL


----------



## Soigne (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm asking for a couple of books and some new sweaters. I've also thrown out the idea of a new laptop, but we'll see how that goes over with my family. it probably won't


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 11, 2015)

Not really sure at the moment. I know my boyfriend will be getting me tickets for a concert we want to go to in February, and I want to get some knitting/crochet stuff. I need to have more of a think!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 11, 2015)

I think I want a Wii U or just money as my "big" gift, and clothes and maybe a couple games as "smaller" gifts.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 11, 2015)

The only thing I really want is the newest Warrior book.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 11, 2015)

N3DS XL triforce edition + money + clothing


----------



## Heyden (Nov 11, 2015)

Clothes, maybe money


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Leggings for school (a lot of girls have them)
Sperry shoes
Converse shoes
A new backpack
A lunchbox (idk)
A new flute for band (I have a concert before Christmas break, so I want to get that soon.)
A iPHONE!!!! EVEYRONE HAS ONE


----------



## lazuli (Nov 11, 2015)

i really want the UT merch combo but it's like...$70 USD.... i'll be happy if i only get the Mettaton poster tbh.
oh maybe one of those chocolate oranges and a new Wacom wire/nibs. and like $10 USD. my birthday is a few days before so i'm sure to get at _least_ one of those things.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 11, 2015)

The Xbox One + Fallout 4 bundle. Can't wait to play Fallout 4, and I think I'll get Forza 6 too.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 11, 2015)

I wish i could be with bahamut <3 
(also tloz:x3 heroes xD)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 11, 2015)

For Christmas I want figure skating lessons.

And I want my grandma to come over


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2015)

i want a gun
or xcom 2
either is ok


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 11, 2015)

Mettaton said:


> i really want the UT merch combo but it's like...$70 USD.... i'll be happy if i only get the Mettaton poster tbh.



That combo is sweet. I'd kill for the stickers and Mettaton poster. 

I'd really like some clothes
Shoes maybe 

What I really want is to have a nice time visiting family where no one fights and everyone stops being so selfish. That would need a Christmas miracle, though...


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 11, 2015)

Happiness


----------



## Overseer (Nov 12, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> Happiness



QFT.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been working on my list for a few months now. I think I'm getting the food processor within the next two weeks. My list is a lot longer than this, but it's mostly just clothes and I've decided I want to learn how to use makeup so that's on there too. I also didn't include all the comic books I want.


----------



## eggs (Nov 12, 2015)

despite this being my very last christmas before i have to start buying gifts for people/family, i'm pretty content with what i already have, so i'm not going to ask for a whole bunch of stuff. so far, the things i want to ask for: one-day pass to an upcoming anime convention, interstellar on blu-ray, and money for clothes.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> Money. Really I hate when people "try" to buy things they think I want but I obviously don't and gives because they are messed up anyways. Like I told money/candy/booze is enough I don't want your ugly clothes.



Wow, someone sounds ungrateful.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 12, 2015)

Amiibos.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 12, 2015)

If I'm lucky my parents will give me $100. I don't know how some of you guys get things like whole consoles + games or like a gaming computer. A gaming computer is at least $600. Do people really spend that much for Christmas?


----------



## piichinu (Nov 12, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Wow, someone sounds ungrateful.



Well it's better than having someone waste money on clothes you'll never wear


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2015)

Being allowed to get a snake... I've wanted one for years, and honestly I am going to get one even if my mom doesn't "allow" me to because I pay rent for my room and I should be able to do with it what I want. But I am going to ask her anyways.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 12, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been working on my list for a few months now. I think I'm getting the food processor within the next two weeks. My list is a lot longer than this, but it's mostly just clothes and I've decided I want to learn how to use makeup so that's on there too. I also didn't include all the comic books I want.



If anything, get those Sennheisers. I am a huge Sennheiser fanboy and their headphones are both great quality and great sound. My dad bought a pair probably 14 years ago now that still sound better than most headphones I've tried (other than my studio in-ears) and although they're kinda starting to fall apart, they still work great and are super comfortable.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 12, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> Happiness



Same. ):

But ah, I'm not really sure what I want. I'll probably just ask for money so I can start saving towards a new laptop. ;v; Well, hopefully I can do that anyway. Maybe ask for some new pencils, pens, art stuff, idk. Xenoblade Chronicles X is also on my wishlist, as well as some Animal Crossing amiibo. But I can't think of anything else really.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 12, 2015)

So far i've asked for : Amiibo festival (and i've told the other half that he's playing it with me whether he likes it or not )


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 12, 2015)

$$$$$$$$$

Seriously, I've asked my family that instead of Christmas, they donate money to my trip to New York in mid December. I want money for a New 3DS, but I only get paid one more time before I go....


----------



## cIementine (Nov 12, 2015)

one of those fjallraven kankens, tsum tsums, amiibo festival, pajamas and some amiibo/cards.
this is my birthday list as well since christmas and my birthday are five days apart.


----------



## glow (Nov 12, 2015)

socks, a portable charger because I lost mine :c a drawing tablet, and the ACHH pouch + stylus pack thing.

I'm probably buying a new phone as a gift to myself lol


----------



## inkling (Nov 12, 2015)

I want this:


----------



## Soigne (Nov 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Leggings for school (a lot of girls have them)
> Sperry shoes
> Converse shoes
> A new backpack
> ...



ugh i like my sperry's but i've only had them for like four months and the insoles are starting to rip out & i haven't even worn them that much ):


----------



## radioloves (Nov 12, 2015)

I want a macbook pro! Or something apple, I might buy one for myself as a Christmas gift lool, I don't get a lot of gift anymore as I get older Dx but besides a laptop, I think I'd want blackets and pillow lool just because cozy for liife <3


----------



## Romaki (Nov 12, 2015)

A real expensive gaming laptop would be unbelievable cool... for a more realistic wish idk... socks...


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 12, 2015)

Maybe some more time to spend with my family? We rarely get to spend some quality time together ; ^;

Also I honestly hate getting things, it makes me feel guilty >﹏<


----------



## riummi (Nov 12, 2015)

a boyfriend would be nice but I still want a laptop. I'm thinking a surface pro or MacBook - but those things are expensive.
I usually just settle for a deal with my parents where i pay half and they pay the rest u.u (usually i have to beg)


----------



## Cou (Nov 13, 2015)

ahhh i just want a job and a holiday with my friends


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I want a drawing tablet so I can maybe start drawing digitally. Also, these small alpaca plushies c:



Alcapasso? They are too cute!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 13, 2015)

a laptop or a phone :]


----------



## BetaChorale (Nov 13, 2015)

I'd like to go home... I get really homesick here in the city. Unfortunately I have a feeling my work will prevent that...
So, otherwise, I guess I'd like to go out to eat, maybe a break from the instant foods and tap water
#collegelife amiright?​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2015)

A phone, probably.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 13, 2015)

too many things. 

a Wii U
more 3DS games
that one Lalaloopsy doll, Cherie Prim 'N' Proper
new shirts
so on and so forth


----------



## epona (Nov 13, 2015)

my parents usually just give me and my siblings like a few hundred bux to just buy whatever because there's too many of us and we're all too busy to actually buy proper gifts for each other
so yeah i'm probably just going to get like 500 euro worth of clothes lol


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 13, 2015)

Nothing makes me happier ( gift wise), then a new book or a soft blanket or sweater. I also love hot chocolate and chocolate covered cherries. I especially love buying gifts for others. I bought my daughter the sofest flannel shirt today. I hope she likes it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FruitsChinpoG said:


> Maybe some more time to spend with my family? We rarely get to spend some quality time together ; ^;
> 
> Also I honestly hate getting things, it makes me feel guilty >﹏<



I've always felt this same way. Especially my birthday. I hope you get to spend lots of quality time with your family Spending time with family is better than any gift.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 15, 2015)

~Bump~


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

This is so bad, but honestly just money. To help with bills and expenses ;_;


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Honestly, Im just asking my indirect family for money instead of the usual Christmas list. Idk what I want. But my parents and I decided my Christmas is going towards however much more money we still need for a keyboard after selling my bass guitar, and towards my car (Im 15 and Im gonna test for my restricted license in a month or two)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 15, 2015)

Bath towels and bed linen for when I move in with my boyfriend, some books, some nice bubble bath sets and money to go towards getting stuff for my car.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2015)

I want a keyboard, a new phone, Animal Crossing amiibo cards and some frilly clothing. ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

I just want some nice food, money and someone to spend time with.

As of stuff I'd want, a laptop, ps4, a nice new iphone 6.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

A USB plug-in keyboard, Tomodachi Life, display cases, and snow hopefully.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 15, 2015)

money money money so i can buy my own ish


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 15, 2015)

I wanted an Xbox One so I could play AC: Syndicate and Fallout 4
But as I can't get it, I've asked for Theif, a couple Halo games, the Blue Exorcist movie and the latest season of Flash and Arrow.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 15, 2015)

Emotional and financial stability. And a cat.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 15, 2015)

I would like a new ds because my current one is getting old.


----------



## remiaphasia (Nov 15, 2015)

Japanese Cotton Cheesecake


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 15, 2015)

a daddy


----------



## xxdreamer (Nov 15, 2015)

better test grades and social skills LOL rip :')

but really, I usually ask for pens or old-fashioned journals <3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 15, 2015)

I shouldn't have seen this thread
Ahem......
Anything Pokemon, Anime, Homestuck, FNAF related.
Drawing notebooks
Copic Markers
Alpacasso Bunny and Alpaca
A new Pokemon Omega Ruby since I lost mine ;v;
A fluffy jacket
3ds capture card maybe
Other recording stuff....
Splatoon 
And yeah.....


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 15, 2015)

I want amiibos and everyone dead.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 15, 2015)

for the guy in my sig (my bae) to be right beside me on my bed after i wake up on the 26th of dec.


----------



## piske (Nov 15, 2015)

I've actually already gotten 2 Christmas presents xD


----------



## Promarged36 (Nov 15, 2015)

New phone , laptop and new shoes


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 15, 2015)

I asked my family to get my drawing framed. It's 6'x3' so it's been too expensive for me to want to spend the money to get it done.

Simple stuff- More Wii U stuff I don't have lol


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't really get to pick gifts anymore (because I'm 22 and it'd be weird) so I usually just get money in a card. Though with that I intend to buy a new bass...


----------



## Cailey (Nov 16, 2015)

freaking world peace.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2015)

I wish my parents would celebrate christmas with presents, we normally only do a christmas dinner thingy but nothing more than that. 
Last year they did get the Super Smash Bros. Wii U Mario amiibo bundle as an christmas present along with a Luigi amiibo but they said that they aren't planning on doing that again this year.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not getting anything...


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm not getting anything...



do you not celebrate christmas or why


----------



## aetherene (Nov 16, 2015)

Money. And NCLEX review books.

But what I would really, really love right now is to have a Vita. Rofl. But I may not get that for a while but oh well.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd love to get some new strings for my guitar.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 16, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> do you not celebrate christmas or why



I had a laptop and a new 3ds for my birthday and my family is cheap


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 16, 2015)

I want a fitbit charge.  or money/booze. Lol. Maybe all three.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Nov 16, 2015)

A giant Tsuchineko plushy! They're so big and fluffy and would look adorable on my bed. I like the mike (calico) the most, reminds me of my old kitty named Annie!

https://otakumode.com/shop/5553f2ae...-Plushies-Big?sku_id=5553f2ae66845f9c5a458037


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> A giant Tsuchineko plushy! They're so big and fluffy and would look adorable on my bed. I like the mike (calico) the most, reminds me of my old kitty named Annie!
> 
> https://otakumode.com/shop/5553f2ae...-Plushies-Big?sku_id=5553f2ae66845f9c5a458037



OMG I WANT!

GIVE IT TO ME NOW!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

*What do YOU want for Christmas?*

All right guys, let's face it. Christmas is coming up, and Santa is dying to hear what you guys want for Christmas, and I wanna know too (just cause I'm curious and I don't want to do my homework atm ). It could be anything you want! For me, I would really want to have some money (don't judge me lol) and some clothes. How about you guys?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

Fauna plushie , Gold bar earring and i am not sure what else yet.


----------



## Llust (Nov 17, 2015)

the amazing book is not on fire. i already have everything i want so theres not really much that i want..all im asking for is the book and maybe a new phone case off of amazon , but thats it
fun fact//i have a phone case grave yard in my room with a box of all my old phone cases that have so much plastic chipped off from dropping them so often that they're not even a case anymore. i should probably throw them out considering they cant even protect my phone anymore but idk, im that type of person who sees sentimental value in everything


----------



## Llust (Nov 17, 2015)

double posted


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 17, 2015)

lol, pretty sure there was already a thread that's similar to this? x3

Anyways, I'd like to spend time with my family, receiving gifts stresses me out haha


----------



## milkyi (Nov 17, 2015)

Rose quartz gold Iphone 6s. That's probably all I'm going to get.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 17, 2015)

We already have this thread.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 17, 2015)

im getting a phone (don't know what prob a iphone5 or higher or samsung 5 or higher)
and smash wii u


----------



## toddishott (Nov 17, 2015)

I want a new cooking set like in pots and pans and stuff like that. Im a dork this year for christmas. I'm moving right after christmas so I need the supplies yo


----------



## emolga (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm hoping to get the mega yarn Yoshi amiibo.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 17, 2015)

I want to buy myself a new laptop, and possible some more video games! I know that nintendo direct announced some up coming new games <3~ hopefully buy the fire emblem fates conquer or birthright and bravely default second before they get sold out.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 17, 2015)

Be with May,Ash and you 
Also some miibos bcuz why not?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 17, 2015)

world domination would be nice


----------



## pandapples (Nov 17, 2015)

I wanted this cat ear headset. I was gonna get it for myself but my bro ended up getting it for me for Christmas  Super excited for it to arrive!

Other than that... I need some socks and an umbrella that doesn't break easily. There are like 3 broken umbrellas in my house >_>


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

pandapples said:


> I wanted this cat ear headset. I was gonna get it for myself but my bro ended up getting it for me for Christmas  Super excited for it to arrive!
> 
> Other than that... I need some socks and an umbrella that doesn't break easily. There are like 3 broken umbrellas in my house >_>



OMFG I wanted the same thing! I saw it just after indiegogo closed and I WAS LIKE WAIT THAT WAS IN FISHEYE PLACEBO BY YUUMEI I MUST GET IT whyyy did it have to close AHUAHUAHU other than that, I also wanted more color pencils c:

my google chrome theme is also city lights by yuumei c:


----------



## radical6 (Nov 17, 2015)

i want my father to love me


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 17, 2015)

for my college tuition to be payed off completely


----------



## Monster (Nov 18, 2015)

An MIT acceptance letter.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

I might scratch off a couple of ideas from my previous list. Since I'm a sword collector I'm thinking of adding a rapier sword to my collection. Those things are always fun to see in action.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medieval-Re...185043?hash=item27e73bde93:g:hPcAAOSwmrlUvu7m


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

pandapples said:


> I wanted this cat ear headset. I was gonna get it for myself but my bro ended up getting it for me for Christmas  Super excited for it to arrive!
> 
> Other than that... I need some socks and an umbrella that doesn't break easily. There are like 3 broken umbrellas in my house >_>


how do you even break umbrellas, do u play kungfu with them

God I really want some 3DS games. My 3DS is just lying in a corner collecting dust


----------



## Kristen (Nov 19, 2015)

i want super mystery dungeon or splatoon. whichever i dont get i would buy for myself
plus one of these cute little things on etsy found here where you can basically get a physical charm thingy of your dreamy from acnl



00jachna said:


> Fire Emblem: Fates
> 
> Oh..wait..



that was my exact reaction lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2015)

Just one of these....
https://amzn.com/w/QJ5B68R5W027


_See the joke is there are actually a lot of things on there..._


----------

